# Green Milk of Magnesia



## Bottlefly (Apr 9, 2011)

Ever seen one in this color?


----------



## glass man (May 8, 2011)

What a beutiful shade oif green!!JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2011)

Hi, that's a nice color but from another post it may be irradiated. I'll see if I can find it but it was about a green bromo seltzer. It seamed that cobalt turns that color.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 8, 2011)

Thats the first one I have seen from anywhere other than glenbrook, ct...but i dont usually look that hard when i see them. Does that say windsor, ontario?


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

Can you post a pic of it against a sunlit window? All I see is black with some dark green at the very top of the lip. Swiz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2011)

This wasn't nuked.  The trees of blue


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

Now that's killer. I love that one. Whole or shards I'd bring it all home. Nice yellow ware too. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2011)

> This wasn't nuked.


 

 Not nuked,...just 'photoshopped' Rick?[]


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

[>:]


----------



## cobaltbot (May 9, 2011)

Definitely nuked now that I know better.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Joe  Photoshop meee??? noooo???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2011)

Now this baby is real!  "Puce Celery"


----------



## swizzle (May 10, 2011)

Puce is one of my favorite colors. Got any Puce Bromo's to share? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2011)

well its a kind of off puce [8D]


----------



## swizzle (May 10, 2011)

Cafe Puce perhaps? Just look at it!! []


----------



## cobaltbot (May 10, 2011)

That one's been nuked!


----------



## Bottlefly (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to have to honestly say that I can't say for certain whether the green M.O.M has been irradiated.  How would one know for sure?  It is possible, but then again how could one know for sure?  Obviously, if it had been irradiated, I would be disappointed.   Perhaps some of you that are more knowledgeable can share some tips on how an irradiated bottle can be recognized.  Is it simply the ultra unlikeliness of one being produced in that color?  Short of digging it onself how could one know whether they have found a true rarity or have been duped?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> That one's been nuked!


 
 THATS not  NUKED this is NUKED [:-]


----------



## swizzle (May 10, 2011)

Would you just look at that!! There is something wrong with that, just look at it! []


----------



## Bottlefly (May 10, 2011)

After looking at the posts on this site dealing with irradiated bottles and the links to other sites dealing with that subject I don't think this M.O.M has been irradiated.  Of those bottles or insulators that were irradiated, none (including original cobalt specimens) turned this color.  I saw plenty of bottles turned various shades of purple, brown, puce etc.., but none that were origianlly cobalt turned green.  Of course, I am not an expert in this area.  Maybe it depends on the wavelength of the energy source or total time of exposure.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 11, 2011)

The consensus is that this once cobalt Bromo has now turned the same green color as your M.o.M..

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Green-Bromo!/m-406540/tm.htm


----------



## Bottlefly (May 11, 2011)

Well,  I must say that if that is the case it lets a little air out of my tire.  I do appreciate being made aware of the possiblity.   This is especially troublesome to me because I collect rare/off colored common bottles.  As I've stated before, short of digging the bottles myself it seems that I could never be sure if any of them have been tampered with or not.  It aslo seems to me that some bottles that might be extremeley rare "untampered" with examples get written off as being nuked.  Quite a dilemma.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

There is one thing that is 110%  if you dig them they can not be NUKED []


----------



## swizzle (May 11, 2011)

Now I gotta nuke a bunch of bottles and bring them back to the dump just to prove ya wrong. [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 11, 2011)

When I eventually dig a privy, I'm going to dump a whole bunch of random bottles into it... Just imagine somebody digging out a 40's Clevenger Booz from a privy, thinking that means it's real for sure! It'll screw with the diggers of the future, who won't realize the pit's been dug! []


----------



## swizzle (May 12, 2011)

Fill the last 2 feet with plastic 2 and three liters with the labels ripped off and then a thin cap with busted shards. Pontiled bases and such. Another thin cap and top it off with different types of landscaping rocks. Swiz []


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, that is cruel..............


----------



## swizzle (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I was gonna say pour a bag or two of dry cement on the rocks and a 5 gallon bucket of water on top of that to make it a bit harder. A few pontil bases in that top layer would insure that they reach the bottom. That's where you put a note in a mason jar that tells them that the pit was dug on whatever day it was. []


----------

